# TIRES What type for deep dry sand



## Ernie

Having a debate on tires for a Massey with a box blade and FE loader. Its also 4x4. I tend to lean towards the wider turf style while Im getting feed back for loader style tread . Can any help me make a case or theirs.....


----------



## ducati996

In deep sand what works best is a tire that can flex or widen to its maxium width when airing down....if the tire lets say handles 32 PSI bringing it down to 20 psi does it a world of good and you roll over the sand instead of bitting and digging in...
But once they are on hard ground they will need to air up

R4's are too rigid I would think for this...

Duc


----------



## Ernie

*R4's are too rigid I would think for this...*

Hey Duc, Thanks alot. you kind of made the case for us. Sorry that I didn't get back to you last night, family fron NC in for the holiday.. Again thanks for your imput.


----------



## Chipmaker

As Duc already pointed out, low pressure in a tire is better for sand. You really need to sort of float on the sand. Too much of an agressive tread will really cause you grief as it will dig in and down too quick when you slip and get you stuck. Years back when we were allowed to run on the beaches and sand sune areas in the Florida Panhandle, we always used regular street tread tires deflated to as low a pressure as possible and still retain themselves on the rims. All the ******** with their giant mud and gumbo off road tires were always getting stuck, but my set of just about worn out tires worked fine. Biggest problem is the rolling friction of sand on the tires, so don;t underestimate its potential to give you a fit. Low pressure high floatation solves 99% of these problems.

Another item with running in sand, it allows sand to get in between the rim and the tires bead, when you run them at a low pressure, and this can eventually eat uyp the bead or sealing area of tires. I eventually bought tires especially for sand and they had a lip or extended piece of rubber that contoured over and around the wheels lip. This prevented most sand from getting into the bead area. Desert type sand is not like a beach type sand. Two different ball games.


----------



## Ernie

*Chipmaker*

Hey thanks alot, we are looking into some turf and some industial stlyles. May want to try a few. Thanks for the info and the direction Chipmaker


----------



## Live Oak

I would suggest a set of the widest possible diamond tread turf tires your tractor will accomodate. They are not stellar in mud but work great on soft ground, sand, and of course turf. I set of wheel weights would aid traction. In this case since you may be raising and lowering tire pressure as you are on and off sand; I would not recommend fluid filling the tires although you can change the tire pressure in a fluid filled tire if it is not over filled and and valve stem is accessed in the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## Live Oak

I just noticed that you have a FEL on your Massey. A FEL will shift a tremdous amount of weight to the front of the tractor. In your case perhaps fluid filling the rear tires and wheel weights may be in order if you have traction problems. Another option is to mount a rear counter weight on the 3 pt. hitch of some sort. My 4410 has 55 gallons of rim guard in each rear tire and the back end is still light with the 430 FEL. Another option of eliviate the issue temporarily is to remove the FEL bucket. I do this when I am mowing and it helps with traction on hills.


----------



## Ernie

*Rear counter weight*

Cheif, just filled a 50 gal drum with cement. Used a draw bar for the 3pt and gives me about 800#s. Should be suffecient......


----------



## Live Oak

Ernie a set of these puppies barking in the sand should get you plenty of traction with some good counter weight. 

<img src="http://www.mccordtire.com/golfcoursepicture.jpg">

McCord Tires


----------



## Live Oak

In fact, I need a set like that for my 4410 when I win the lottery! :lmao: :furious:


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Ernie a set of these puppies barking in the sand should get you plenty of traction with some good counter weight.
> 
> <img src="http://www.mccordtire.com/golfcoursepicture.jpg">
> 
> McCord Tires *


I think these will even float on water:furious: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

If they were fluid filled; can you imagine how much weight they would put on the sand? mg:


----------



## Chris

Now that is a footprint!


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Now that is a footprint!  *


Yea BIG FOOT:furious: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

Definitely kewl looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie

*Ernie a set of these puppies barking in the sand*

Cheif, We are now trying a set of Denman turf tires. They are about 24 inches across. They work great with no load then see to just spin. I have a older gentleman operating the unit now.. We are pulling a 1000 gal iron tank for tree irrigation.. Still have not landed on any particular tire but our tire man sas to go industrial as wide as we can get... We are waiting for a set to come in before we make any decisions. Thanks for the help guys, all anyone has to do is read some of the replies in this forum and they will see TRACTOR FORUM is the best.........


----------



## Argee

*Re: Ernie a set of these puppies barking in the sand*



> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Cheif, We are now trying a set of Denman turf tires. They are about 24 inches across. They work great with no load then see to just spin. I have a older gentleman operating the unit now.. We are pulling a 1000 gal iron tank for tree irrigation.. Still have not landed on any particular tire but our tire man sas to go industrial as wide as we can get... We are waiting for a set to come in before we make any decisions. Thanks for the help guys, all anyone has to do is read some of the replies in this forum and they will see TRACTOR FORUM is the best......... *


Sounds like he's bucking for a super mod job:lmao::furious: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak

I can tell you from personal experience that Denman is a QUALITY company and they stand behind their products 110%. I purchase some Dick Cepek Fun Country tires that were made by Denman and did not get around to using them for a few years since I was assigned overseas. When I put them on the Dodge they started to have tread separations and explode. Long story short, when I complained to them about it, the company vice president called me back and not only paid for the tires, but shipping and the mounting and balancing costs as well. Turns out his son was in the Army and he had a soft spot for the military but did not like the idea of a defective product with their name on it being out there. All I was asking for was the cost of the Walmart tires I had to replace them with which was about $400. He cut me a check for about $1500. As I said, a very good company! They make tires for Hummwvee's for the Dept. of Defense as well.


----------



## Ernie

*Denman is a QUALITY company*

How true you are Chief, Denman products in general are on top or very near in most off road test's in the heavy equipment testing. They last tread wear wise about the same as others but in working in alomst any enviroment off road they excel. The R3s we ordered are also Denman tires. I have found that most people will go a different route when buying tires,meaning, they buy the hype or looks of a tread design. Monster Mudders come to mind, Denman followed suit and came out with the unique tread pattern in the Ground Hawg for off roading truck tire and gave it thr chevron style tread to boot.. so looks go into a lot of buying stratagies instead of really looking into what the tire was designed to do...


----------

